

Ask HN: Do accelerators accept individuals with no dev. experience? - jmnicholson


======
jeffasinger
My understanding of this, though I'm definitely not an expert is that they
will in rare cases.

However, teams where one of the members has no dev. experience are very
common. I'd guess that a non-technical person who can't find a developer
that's excited enough about the idea to join as a cofounder is a bad signal.

If you're thinking you'd learn to do dev as you'd go, I doubt any accelerator
would accept you until you have something written that actually works.

~~~
jmnicholson
Thanks! I thought this was the case. It may be an interesting idea to start an
accelerator that pairs developers with non-developers. I think there would
probably be some benefit there to both groups.

~~~
sharemywin
The benefit of an accelerator is the money and the introductions to investors.
Also, you need a lot of "chemistry" for a successful start up. Not trying to
be discourging but you might need to think on that part of it.

